# Sticky  Picture Posting Tutorial



## ericschevy

Here is a crash course for posting images using Photobucket.
First visit http://photobucket.com/ and create an account.
Then set the image size to *medium* for the DOTM contest.

Click on choose files and find your picture.
When it's done uploading you will see the image and all it's codes for posting, the last pic you upload should be the first one on the list.
To post the picture so that it shows up as a pic and not a link, select the IMG code by right clicking it and selecting "Copy".
Then go to your post and and right click again, this time select "Paste".
Hit the preview button to make sure it's going to show up..
Then submit your post.

If you for some reason want to post the pic as a link you would do the same as the before mentioned only using the "Direct Link" code..
It's that easy and very efficient..


----------



## ericschevy

** BUMP** **BUMP**


----------



## chic4pits

i cant' use photobucket or much of anything for that matter, i'm on a work comp. with web filter out the wazoo!


----------



## ericschevy

chic4pits said:


> i cant' use photobucket or much of anything for that matter, i'm on a work comp. with web filter out the wazoo!


Private message me your pic and I'll do it for you..


----------



## idahodancer

*video how to?*

i can't seem to figure out how to embed a youtube video (or any video url for that matter) like I've seen others do...would it be possible to add instrucdtions to sticky?
Thanks,
Don


----------



## Roxy_Nie

idahodancer said:


> i can't seem to figure out how to embed a youtube video (or any video url for that matter) like I've seen others do...would it be possible to add instrucdtions to sticky?
> Thanks,
> Don


Just post the url. And when you post the thread it will show up on it's own...


----------



## Axle & Fawn

I cant seem to upload any new pictures of my pits. I created an album for them but there is no option to add pics. HELP PLEASE!


----------



## Caspersmom2011

I may have it right, now....


----------



## Brantly

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/380300_361789913883849_898275569_n.jpg


----------



## MeAndMyPit

I would post a pic of my pit but I'm on my phone and.the internet at home is shut off lol


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks

I can't find the option to put "medium"


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks




----------



## rgh718

*Ivory at 3 months*


----------



## love_my_pit




----------



## brunob

*My Babies*

Hi All,

I am new here. Thanks for all the great info on our Pit's, they are a new breed to us. We have had Boxer's and a Bullmastiff before. We are just loving our pups. Shelly is (we think) around 3-4 years old, we got her from a rescue in Long Island so we don't have much info on her as she was found as a stray. Bruno is now 6 months old, we got him from someone who was selling puppies locally here. They are awesome dogs, very athletic. My husband takes them on hour long bike rides everyday. They give us so much fun, keep up the good work, love this site!


----------

